# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  المعايطة: الشباب معنيون بالانتخابات النيابية أكثر من غيرهم

## معاذ ملحم

المعايطة: الشباب معنيون بالانتخابات النيابية أكثر من غيرهم 



غدير السعدي - محمد الزيود - قال وزير التنمية السياسية موسى المعايطة إن دور الشباب في الانتخابات النيابية المقبلة «يتمثل في أن يكون لهم دور فاعل، إضافة إلى أخذ زمام المبادرة في إطلاق مبادرات تحثّ الشباب على انتخاب النائب الذي يرون انه يقدم المصلحة الوطنية على المصالح الشخصية».
وأكد في مقابلة مع «الرأي الشبابي» ضرورة اهتمام الشباب بممثليهم في المجلس النيابي «لأن ما سيصدر من قوانين اقتصادية واجتماعية وسياسية سيؤثر على مستقبلهم، فيجب أن يكونوا معنيين أكثر من أي جهة أخرى وهذا سينعكس على إيجاد فرص العمل وإقامة المشاريع».
ودعا المعايطة الشباب إلى اختيار النائب «الذي يمثل وجهة نظرهم ويستطيع ان يناقش القوانين وان يضع مصلحة الوطن في أولوياته».
ورأى أن ما يحدث من أعمال عنف بين الشباب في الجامعات نابع من الافتقاد لمفهوم لغة الحوار، ويؤكد وجود إشكاليات في طريقة التفكير.
وتالياً نص المقابلة.
* ما هو الدور الذي تتوقعه من الشباب في الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة؟*
 الأساس هو مشاركة الشباب في الانتخابات، وعليهم مسؤولية كبيرة في لعب دور أساسي لأنهم يشكلون النسبة الأكبر من المجتمع، وتصل نسبتهم إلى 70%، لهذا فإن غيابهم سيؤثر على نوعية مجلس النواب المقبل بشكل سلبي، ودورهم يتمثل في أن يكون لهم دور فاعل، إضافة إلى أخذ زمام المبادرة في إطلاق مبادرات تحثّ الشباب على انتخاب النائب الذي يرون أنه يقدم المصلحة الوطنية على المصالح الشخصية.
* هل تعتقد أن لدى الشباب وعياً في كيفية اختيار النائب الأنسب؟*
 لا أعتقد أن الشباب لديهم الوعي الكافي، وللأسف في المدة الأخيرة أن ما يحدث من أعمال عنف بين الشباب في الجامعات يؤكد وجود إشكاليات في طريقة التفكير، ويجب أن يهتم الشباب بممثليهم لأن ما سيصدر من قوانين اقتصادية واجتماعية وسياسية سيؤثر على مستقبلهم، فيجب ان يكونوا معنيين اكثر من اي جهة اخرى وهذا سينعكس على إيجاد فرص العمل وإقامة المشاريع، كما عليهم ان يختاروا النائب الذي يمثل وجهة نظرهم ويستطيع ان يناقش القوانين وان يضع مصلحة الوطن في اولوياته، وعلى الشباب أن يعوا أن النائب حين يصل إلى مجلس النواب بغض النظر عن طريقة انتخابه سيكون نائب وطن ولن يناقش قوانين مرتبطة بمنطقة معينة، بل سيناقش قوانين وسياسات لها علاقة في الدولة ككل، وان نائب اي دائرة هو بالنهاية نائب وطن.
* ما هي توجهاتكم بعد الإعلان عن قانون الانتخاب؟*
 لدينا العديد من المشاريع التي سنقوم بتنفيذها مباشرة بعد إطلاق قانون الانتخاب من أجل توعية الشباب؛ هناك مشاريع إعلامية تأخذ حيزاً في وسائل الاعلام كافة، تهدف إلى حث الشباب على المشاركة وتوعيتهم بكيفية اختيار النائب الكفؤ، ونبذ الأشكال والتأثيرات السلبية التي تعترض الانتخابات وان يبتعد الشباب عن العصبوية.
* كيف سيكون دور وزارة التنمية السياسية في توعية الشباب بخطورة الممارسات السلبية في الانتخابات مثل شراء الأصوات؟*
 للأسف كانت هناك ممارسات سلبية وخطيرة في الدورات الانتخابية السابقة أثرت على عملية الانتخابات، ومن هذه الممارسات شراء أصوات الناخبين بالمال وهو لا يعتبر مالاً سياسياً بل رشوة وشراء ذمم.
ولمنع هذه الممارسات ستكون هناك عقوبات مشددة في قضية شراء الأصوات او الرشوة الانتخابية، إضافة إلى أنه سيتم وضع رقابة مشددة من الاجهزة الحكومية كافة.
وستقوم الوزارة من خلال الحملات التي ستنفذها، بتوعية الشباب بقانون الانتخاب الجديد، وتوعيتهم بخطورة شراء الذمم والعمل على منعها، لما لها من آثار سلبية على مجريات ونتائج الانتخابات.
* دور الوزارة في توعية الناخبات بالعملية الانتخابية؟*
 سنعمل بالشراكة مع مؤسسات المجتمع المدني على تدريب المرأة على الحملات الانتخابية، إضافة إلى حثّها على المشاركة في الانتخابات في جميع محافظات المملكة.
وسيكون لدينا في الوزارة برنامج للتدريب، وسيتم التركيز على تدريب المرأة اكثر من الرجل كمرشحة أو كناخبة، حيث ستكون هناك حملات توعية للناخبات بضرورة مشاركتها في الانتخابات.
كما ستقوم الوزارة بتوعية المرشحات حول كيفية إدارة الحملات الانتخابية، والتعامل مع الاعلام ومساعدة المرشحات على ادارة الحملات الانتخابية، ويلاحظ أن عدد النساء اللواتي يترشحن للبرلمان في تزايد منذ إقرار نظام الكوتا.

* أين وصلت مشاركة المرأة في الأحزاب والعمل النقابي؟*
 للأسف يوجد تراجع في دور المرأة في العمل الحزبي والنقابي، علماً بأنه كان في فترات سابقة أفضل، تحديداً في الثمانينيات وبداية التسعينيات.
وأكد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وجلالة الملكة رانيا في كثير من المناسات على أهمية دعم المرأة وتعزيز دورها اجتماعياً واقتصادياً وسياسياً، لذلك أقرت الكوتا في مجلس النواب منذ عام 2003 ، كما خصصت للمرأة ما نسبته 20% في المجالس البلدية عام 2007، مما ساهم في تعزيز مشاركة المرأة في الحياة السياسية وأن تتفاعل مع المجتمع وأن يغير المجتمع الصورة النمطية، وكان للنساء دور ايجابي رغم الصعوبات التي يواجهنها.
* دراسة لمركز الحياة أعدت مؤخراً أشارت إلى أن هناك جهلاً لدى الشباب بقانون الانتخابات القديم؟ وان الانتخاب على اساس حزبي في 2007 كان 3% وهذا العام 3.4% وهذه نسبة ضئيلة جداً، ما هي توجهات الوزارة؟*
 سنعمل على اطلاق حملات توعوية لشرح القانون الجديد الذي سوف يصدر للشباب ولمختلف شرائح المجتمع، من خلال الاعلام والاتصال المباشر بالشباب.
وبخصوص تأثير الأحزاب في الحياة السياسية وفي المجتمع ما زال ضعيفاً، ويعود سبب الضعف إلى الكثير من العوامل منها ما لها علاقة في المجتمع نفسه، وأخرى بالأحزاب.
ورغم تعديل قانون الاحزاب وادخال التمويل المالي من أجل دعم الاحزاب، إلا أن هذه الخطوة لم تؤثر إيجابيا بالشكل المطلوب، ومحطة الانتخابات تعتبر مقياساً لدور الأحزاب وفاعليتها.
* بتقديرك ما هي أسباب العنف في الجامعات؟*
 العنف في الجامعات برأيي نابع من الافتقاد لمفهوم لغة الحوار، فالديمقراطية تعني استبدال العنف بالحوار، واستبدال القوة بالمنطق الذي يعتمد على الحوار، ويجب اعادة تربية الاجيال ابتداءً من المدرسة والاعتراف بتنوع وجهات النظر وان الحوار هو الحل والسبيل لإقناع الآخر، كما توجد أسباب اخرى لها علاقة بعدم تجذر الاشكال الحديثة في العمل العام، مثل الاحزاب السياسية ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني، لذلك نجد الطلاب يلجأون إلى اشكال اخرى يتجهون اليها.
كما أن هناك أسباباً اجتماعية واقتصادية للعنف، وهذا يحتاج الى دراسات متخصصة من اجل تشخيص الأسباب وحل الاشكاليات.
واعتقد ان استعمال العنف الذي اخذ يتزايد مؤخراً، يتطلب وضع قوانين حازمة للجامعات، بحيث لا تتساهل مع مرتكبي حوادث العنف والتخريب المتعمد للمرافق العامة والخاصة، ومنع الطلاب من اقتناء سلاح في الجامعات.
ويجب على الإعلام ان يكون له دور ايجابي في معالجة هذه القضايا، وانتقاد السلبيات واعطاء البدائل، ويجب التركيز على العمل الاجتماعي السياسي، ومن ضمنه توعية الشباب من خلال الشباب وهذه مهمة الهيئات الشبابية.
وتعمل الوزارة بالتعاون مع المجلس الاعلى للشباب على برنامج مكثف حول هذه القضية، حيث سيركز على كيفية خلق دور ايجابي للشباب في مجابهة العنف. ولدينا برنامج لتدريب اتحاد مجالس الطلبة في الجامعات وهذا ينفذ للسنة الثانية على التوالي.
وعلى الشباب نبذ العصبوية وتعريفهم بمفاهيم الهوية الوطنية، والوحدة الوطنية ومفاهيم الولاء والانتماء القائمة على اساس الالتزام بالهوية الواحدة التي تجمعنا.
* هل تؤيد وجود محكمة طلابية مثل محكمة الأحداث؟*
 لا، لأنه يجب تفعيل القوانين؛ هناك قانون للجامعات ونظام تأديبي لاعمال الشغب والتخريب والعنف، ويجب استغلال هذا القانون، بالاضافة الى وجود قانون عقوبات من اللجوء للقضاء.
* دعيت من خلال وجهة نظر شخصية الى عودة وزارة الشباب، لماذا؟*
 أعتقد ان هذه قضية يجب ان تناقش على مستوى الحكومة لأن الشباب يشكلون ما نسبته (70 %) من المجتمع الاردني و(50%) هم أقل من (25) عاماً، لهذا يجب ان تقوم الدولة برعايتهم بشكل مباشر وتطوير قدراتهم وهذه القضية تحتاج الى مؤسسات قوية معنية بالعمل الشبابي بصرف النظر ما هو الشكل المؤسسي لها.
واعادة الاعتبار للعديد من الاشكال التي كانت سابقاً مثل العمل التطوعي التي افتقدناها، إضافة إلى المشاركة في النشاطات والمعسكرات، والانتساب الى مراكز الشباب وان يكون دور مراكز الشباب فاعل بشكل أكبر.
* هل هناك تراجع في العمل الشبابي؟ ولماذا؟*
 نعم هناك تراجع في العمل الشبابي، وهذه القضية يجب الاهتمام بها، ومن أسباب ذلك التراجع عدم الاهتمام بدور الرياضة في المدارس والتربية والتعليم كما كان سابقاً، حيث كان لها دور مهم في إشغال أوقات فراغ الطلاب بشكل صحي وسليم، كما أن ما يقدم للشباب من برامج غير كاف، خصوصا أن هناك زيادة مطردة في أعداد الشباب.
* دور الإعلام في توجيه الشباب؟*
 برأيي كل شيء له تأثير؛ فالإعلام من خلال البرامج التلفزيونية والمواقع الالكترونية يلعب دوراً كبيراً في توجيه رغبات الشباب، وهنا اطلب من المواقع الالكترونية تحديدا أن يكون لها دور ايجابي في التأثير على الشباب، لأنه من الواضح من حجم التعليقات أن هناك اهتماماً من الشباب بالمواقع الالكترونية وهذا يضع على عاتقها مسؤولية كبيرة في التوجيه الإيجابي.
وعصر التكنولوجيا الحديث سمح بتدفق المعلومات بشكل هائل، وهذا شيء إيجابي بشكل عام، لكن الأهم هو كيفية التعامل مع هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات.
وعملت الوزارة على عقد اتفاقية مع التلفزيون الاردني وسوف يكون هناك بعد اطلاق قانون الانتخاب حملة اعلامية واسعة.
* كيف ترى اهتمام الشباب بالشأن العام؟*
 إن عدم اهتمام الشباب بالقضايا العامة واضح وملموس، وهي قضية مهمة، ولا أعرف ما هي الأسباب الحقيقة وراء عزوف الشباب عن الاهتمام بالشأن العام، لأنه يجب أن تكون هناك دراسات حول هذا الموضوع لنستطيع الحكم ومعرفة الاسباب. وجلالة الملك أكد في اكثر من مناسبة وفي كل كتب التكليف السامي وكافة خطب العرش على اهمية دور الشباب لان الشباب يشكلون الاغلبية وهم صناع المستقبل وسيقودون البلد، فتنشئتهم وتعليمهم وتثقيفهم وتأهيلهم يحتاج إلى تكاتف بين مؤسسات الدولة والأسر والمدارس والجامعات، وشدد جلالة الملك دائما على الاهتمام بمطالب الشباب، حيث اطلق جلالته عليهم لقب فرسان التغيير.
* لماذا تم إيقاف برلمان الشباب؟*
 توقف البرلمان لأسباب قانونية وهناك دراسة ضمن خطة وزارة التنمية السياسية والمجلس الأعلى للشباب لإمكانية أن يكون هناك مشروع مشابه قابل للتنفيذ من النواحي القانونية.
* لماذا لن يسمح للشباب المغتربين في الخارج بالتصويت في الانتخابات؟*
 الوقت لا يسمح بهذا من الناحية الفنية، وفي المستقبل قد يكون هناك دور للمغتربين ولا نريد ان يحدث أي خلل في العملية الانتخابية، والوزارة ليست ضد مشاركة جميع الأردنيين في أي مكان وان يكون لهم دور أساسي في اختيار ممثليهم وليس المقصود حرمانهم من حقهم الانتخابي.
* ماذا تقول للشباب من خلال الرأي الشبابي؟*
 أدعوا الشباب إلى الابتعاد عن العنف واللجوء للحوار، كما ادعو الشباب للمشاركة بالانتخابات النيابية المقبلة، ليس فقط لأجل التصويت، وإنما أن يكونوا مبادرين لدعم الحملات من أجل انتخاب النائب الذي يخدم مصلحة الوطن والنائب الذي نريد الذي يجب أن يكون له دور ايجابي في وضع الخطط المستقبلية التي سوف تنعكس إيجابياً على مستقبل الشباب والوطن.

----------


## بقايا الحب

اخوي معاذ مشكور 

وبالفعل 

الشباب هم اساس الامة في كل شيء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد معاذ الشباب هم الاساس ملكنا بحب الشباب وبشجعهم

----------

